# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Nyssen aikatauluista

## logiopiskelija

*Koulusta myöhästyminen Syy: Linjan 6 aikaisempi vuoro ei odota pysäkillä vaihtajia, seuraava on 15 minuuttia myöhässä.*

Olin tuossa pari päivää sitten menossa kouluun Nekalasta Hepolamminkadulle. Menin linjalla 10 Nuijatielle, ja tarkoitus oli vaihtaa linjaan 6 (lähtö 10:39). 10 saapui pysäkille 10:37 ja 6 lähti samaan aikaan pysäkiltä.

Jäin sitten odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa, joka saapui 10-15 minuuttia myöhässä. Olin paljon myöhässä.

Onko teillä muilla joitakin vastaavia kokemuksia?

----------


## tkp

Pysäkkien kellonajat ovat arvioita eikä niiden varaan kannata tehdä omia suunnitelmia parin minuutin marginaaleilla. Eikä reittiopas edes näemmä ehdota kyseistä vaihtoa. Kaikissa reittioppaan yhteyksissä on noin 10 minuutin odotus nuijatiellä.

----------


## vaajy

Onhan noita kokemuksia ollut, bussi menee nenän edestä jne.

Ratkaisin sen tulemalla pysäkille ajoissa, ei siis enää bussijuoksua tai bussijahtia. Toimii. Jos linja on pahasti myöhässä, niin vaihto voi estyä, silloin odottelen seuraavaa.

Jos on ajantasauspysäkkejä reiteille, kannattaa siellä jäädä pois, niin voi varmemmin kyytiin nousta vaihtoaikeissa.

Sekään ei takaa oikeastaan mitään, koska bussi voi silti myöhästyä, jolla seuraavaan tulet tai kuljettaja ei jaksa tasata/muista tasata tai joku muu ongelma.

Itse lähtisin mieluummin yhdellä aikaisemmalla kuin tulisin myöhässä.

Toki eihän se kivaa ole odottaa sitten 20-40 min määränpäässä turhaan, mutta sen ajan voi käyttää mainiosti vaikkapa kuntoiluun tai teehetkeen kahvilassa.

----------


## Saippuakauppias

Oiskohan tää topic sopiva sen asian ihmettelyyn, että linjan 60 syyskauden aikatauluja ei löydy Nyssen sivuilta. Ei kai ne nyt meinaa lopettaa kyseistä linjaa, vai vieläkö siellä mietitään, että jatketaanko samalla vuorovälillä kerran tunnissa paitsi ruuhka-aikoina?

----------


## nickr

> Oiskohan tää topic sopiva sen asian ihmettelyyn, että linjan 60 syyskauden aikatauluja ei löydy Nyssen sivuilta. Ei kai ne nyt meinaa lopettaa kyseistä linjaa, vai vieläkö siellä mietitään, että jatketaanko samalla vuorovälillä kerran tunnissa paitsi ruuhka-aikoina?


Ymmärtääkseni Nysse ei suunnittele linjan 60 aikatauluja. Nyssen nettisivuilla ainakin lukee, että "Linjojen 60-69 palvelun järjestävät Valkeakosken kaupunki sekä Pirkanmaan Ely-keskus", joten oletan, että aikataulut suunnitellaan heidän toimesta. Ilmeisesti eivät ole ihan samassa tahdissa talviaikataulujen kanssa kuin Nysse. 

----

Mutta vielä aikatauluihin liittyen, positiivinen muutos kesäkaudelle on ollut, että Pyynikin kesäteatteri on nyt virallinen pysäkki Reittioppaassa linjalla 10, ja sille on aikataulut, joten enää ei matkustajien tarvitse arpoa, kiertääkö jokin vuoro sitä kautta vai ei. 

Sen sijaan kalustokierrollisesti ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolisista aikatauluista on tehty linjalla lähes mahdottomat. Esim. tänään yhden jälkeen kesäteatterin kautta kiertävän vuoron aikataulun mukainen saapumisaika Tahmelaan oli 13:14, lähtöaika kuitenkin oli 13:10, eli siis täysin mahdotonta lähteä ajoissa vaikka saapuisikin päättärille aikataulun mukaan. Myös muilla vuoroilla on Tahmelan päässä lähes mahdoton kääntöaika, aikataulunmukainen saapumisaika voi olla täysin sama kuin lähtöaika, eli kuljettajalla ei ole aikataulujen puitteissa mahdollisuutta edes vessataukoon. Kaukajärven päässä kääntöajat ovat alle 10 minuutin luokkaa ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella. Ruuhka-aikoina linjalla on yksi auto enemmän, joka jo helpottaa huomattavasti. En sitten tiedä, kenen tekemä tällainen kalustokierto on, ymmärtääkseni Nysse laatii ainakin jonkun suosituksen, mutta liikennöitsijän ei käsittääkseni ole sitä pakko noudattaa? Joskus tätä täällä kysyin, mutta en muista menikö asia noin.

----------


## vaajy

Linja 103, Vekka Group Oy.

En tiedä kuunteleeko Nysse, mutta tuo linja ei ole osa JOUKKOliikennettä. Moni asuu täällä vielä kauempana kuin itse, joten linjalle 12 kävely on pitkä.

Joskus näyttäisi tuo Vekka Group kulkevan esim. 12.40 arkisin, mutta mikä järki on mennä sillä, jos et takaisin pääse kuin ehkä joskus yöllä?

Ei kyseinen linja palvele muita kuin lentomatkustajia, paikallisille ei tuosta ole mitään hyötyä.

Nyssen pitäisi tehdä joukkoliikenteestä houkuttelevaa, eikä sitä tehdä niin että joukkoliikenne palveleekin vain matkustusjoukkoja.

Juuri luin lehdessä, että liputkin nousevat ensi vuonna, joten saataisiinko vihdoin sille korotukselle vaikka vastinettakin?

Tuo Vekka Group ajaa Paunun entisellä autolla, #145 tms., ja se ajaa ihan tyhjänä kun se ei esim. aja muualla kuin moottoritietä.

Tilanne on ihan sama kuin ennenkin, paitsi että ennen oli linjalla täydempää esim. Härmälän seudulla ja Pirkkalan kk.

Eli mikä on kannattavampi, se että Vekka Group ajaa tyhjänä moottoriteitä vai se että Väinö Paunu ajoi täytenä Härmälän läpi ja tyhjempänä lentokentälle?

Olen kirjoittanut aiheesta päättäjille toiveen parantaa entistä lentoasemaliikennettä, mutta siitä he ovat osanneet sitä vain huonontaa.

----------


## nickr

> Linja 103, Vekka Group Oy.
> 
> En tiedä kuunteleeko Nysse, mutta tuo linja ei ole osa JOUKKOliikennettä. Moni asuu täällä vielä kauempana kuin itse, joten linjalle 12 kävely on pitkä.
> 
> Joskus näyttäisi tuo Vekka Group kulkevan esim. 12.40 arkisin, mutta mikä järki on mennä sillä, jos et takaisin pääse kuin ehkä joskus yöllä?
> 
> Ei kyseinen linja palvele muita kuin lentomatkustajia, paikallisille ei tuosta ole mitään hyötyä.
> 
> Nyssen pitäisi tehdä joukkoliikenteestä houkuttelevaa, eikä sitä tehdä niin että joukkoliikenne palveleekin vain matkustusjoukkoja.
> ...


Linja 103 on suunniteltu vain lentomatkustajille. Ei sen ole tarkoituskaan palvella "paikallisia". 

Toisessa ketjussa sanoit, että lentokenttäyhteydet ovat huonot. Huonot! Miksi ne ovat huonot? Siksikö että 103 palvelee lentomatkustajia? Vai siksi että se ajaa kentälle suorinta tietä? Nuo eivät kuulosta kovin huonoilta asioilta minun mielestä. Koska todellisuudessa lentomatkustajille yhteydet eivät voisi olla paljon paremmat. Jokaiselle lennolle on juuri sitä lentoa varten räätälöity bussiyhteys, ja paluulennoilta tulevia matkustajia bussi jopa odottaa, jos lento on myöhässä. Eipä odottanut vanha linja 1A myöhästynyttä lentoa, koska silloin sen aikataulut loppupäiväksi olisi menneet sekaisin. Lisäksi linja 39A tarjoaa lentokentän alueen opiskelijoille ja työmatkalaisille yhteyden Pirkkalan keskustaan.

Tuo 103 on lisäksi ollut niin suosittu, että sitä ajetaan ainakin lauantaisin kahdella bussilla. Toki on lentoja, jotka ovat tyhjempiä, joten kaikki vuorot eivät tietenkään aja täysinä. Mutta en ymmärrä miksi yhteys olisi huono. Lentomatkustajilla kun ei varmaan ole hirveää tarvetta mennä vaajyn kotipihan kautta.

----------


## Tuomas.P

1A oli toki lentokentän suunnalla asuvalle käytännöllisempi mutta ainakin Paunun kuljettajien keskuudessa se oli vitsi, että bussi lähtee juuri, kun lentokone avaa ovensa. Käykö näissä 103 linjan autoissa matkakortti?

----------


## jeesus

> 1A oli toki lentokentän suunnalla asuvalle käytännöllisempi mutta ainakin Paunun kuljettajien keskuudessa se oli vitsi, että bussi lähtee juuri, kun lentokone avaa ovensa. Käykö näissä 103 linjan autoissa matkakortti?


Käy, ja käy myös lähimaksu, mobiililippu ja ennakkokertalippu.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Linja 103, Vekka Group Oy.
> 
> En tiedä kuunteleeko Nysse, mutta tuo linja ei ole osa JOUKKOliikennettä. Moni asuu täällä vielä kauempana kuin itse, joten linjalle 12 kävely on pitkä.
> 
> Joskus näyttäisi tuo Vekka Group kulkevan esim. 12.40 arkisin, mutta mikä järki on mennä sillä, jos et takaisin pääse kuin ehkä joskus yöllä?
> 
> Ei kyseinen linja palvele muita kuin lentomatkustajia, paikallisille ei tuosta ole mitään hyötyä.
> 
> Nyssen pitäisi tehdä joukkoliikenteestä houkuttelevaa, eikä sitä tehdä niin että joukkoliikenne palveleekin vain matkustusjoukkoja.
> ...


Oli kyllä yhden käden sormilla laskettavissa ne paikalliset, jotka linjaa 1A käytti. Eräskin vain yhtä pysäkkiä ennen ja jälkeen vaittia. Paikallisia varten kulkee joskus ja jouluna 39A ja tavallinen 39. Ihmeellinen nimeäminen kyllä ja nyssen pakkomielle ABC variaatioihin ei ole niin selkeää, miltä se voi suunnittelijan mielestä tuntua. Näissä on kyllä ihan tyhmää edes mainita operaattorin nimeä "Paunu teki niin ja Vekka noin". Ei siinä operaattorilla ole mahdollisuutta tehdä asioita paremmin tai huonommin. Nysse maksaa linjakilometrit, autotunnit ja autopäivän. Linjalla 103 on näkynyt aika hyviäkin matkustajamääriä, joten ei se aivan epäonnistunut keksintö voi olla. 1A:lla oli satunnaisen epäsäännöllisellä otannallani hyvin harvinaista saada ketään kyytiin kentälle asti, saati sitten sieltä pois. Ennätys kaupunkiin päin tais olla viisi matkustajaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:20 ----------




> Käy, ja käy myös lähimaksu, mobiililippu ja ennakkokertalippu.


Ainoaksi ongelmaksi jääkin se c-vyöhyke. "Kyllä mä tällä tänne tulinkin ja nyt ei muka pääse takaisin" kun ab vyöhykkeet ei kelpaa kortinlukijalle.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Oli kyllä yhden käden sormilla laskettavissa ne paikalliset, jotka linjaa 1A käytti. Eräskin vain yhtä pysäkkiä ennen ja jälkeen vaittia. Paikallisia varten kulkee joskus ja jouluna 39A ja tavallinen 39. Ihmeellinen nimeäminen kyllä ja nyssen pakkomielle ABC variaatioihin ei ole niin selkeää, miltä se voi suunnittelijan mielestä tuntua. Näissä on kyllä ihan tyhmää edes mainita operaattorin nimeä "Paunu teki niin ja Vekka noin". Ei siinä operaattorilla ole mahdollisuutta tehdä asioita paremmin tai huonommin. Nysse maksaa linjakilometrit, autotunnit ja autopäivän. Linjalla 103 on näkynyt aika hyviäkin matkustajamääriä, joten ei se aivan epäonnistunut keksintö voi olla. 1A:lla oli satunnaisen epäsäännöllisellä otannallani hyvin harvinaista saada ketään kyytiin kentälle asti, saati sitten sieltä pois. Ennätys kaupunkiin päin tais olla viisi matkustajaa.


Joo, matkustajamääristä ei ollut tietoa, kunhan tuli mieleen, että 1A ajoi ns. Vanhaa tietä Tampereelle, kun eikö 39 jää Pirkkalan keskustaan tms.

Ajatuksena kuulostaa selkeältä, että sama/samat operaattorit hoitavat Pirkkalan liikenteen yhdellä linjalla, koko paketin. 

103 oli ainakin joskus (Tokeen aikaan) seisomakuormassa.

----------


## vaajy

Tuo 39 ja 39A ei ole mikään ratkaisu paikallisille. Miksi?

Vuoroja on muutamia vain koululaisarkipäivisin, aamulla muutama, illalla muutama. Työssä käynti on aika hankalaa tuolla, koska on olemassa myös työmatkatarvetta 6-9 ulkopuolella.

Ja kotiinpaluu 13-17 ulkopuolella. Koskien siis matkaa Lentoaseman seudun töihin ja sieltä Suupantorille.

Samoin viikonloppuisin ja kesäisin voi olla tarvetta, silloin kesäisin linjaa ei kulje lainkaan.

No on ainakin kylän mummoilla yksi huoli vähemmän kun ei tarvitse aikatauluja kesäisin katsoa  :Wink: 

1A-Pirkkala osuus ei ole varmasti kannattava, mutta jokainen bussifriikki tietää, että linja 1 kannatti Härmälän ja muun Tampereen keskustan ja lähiseutujen takia. Alku ja loppu on aina matkustajamääriltään vähäistä.

Sitten kun puhutaan vielä joukoista. Ei se ole joukkojen palvelua, jos vain matkailujoukkoja palvellaan. Sen lisäksi on sanottava sekin, että missä vaiheessa asiakkaan pitäisi palvella joukkoliikennettä?

Miksi pitää vaihtaa useasti, vierittää matkalaukkuja kilometrin verran, mennä Härmälästä takaisin keskustaan, että pääsee lentokentälle? Eikö joukkoliikenteen pitäisi palvella asiakasta?

1A olisi voinut tehdä toimivaksi, mutta sitä ei haluttu, vaan vuorot kulki synkkaamatta lentoihin. Ne kyllä palveli silloin paikallisia.

Minun kotipihan kautta ei tarvitse bussien ajaa, pääsen kyllä kävellen ja pyörällä. Tuon takia Nysseltä jää lipputulojakin saamatta, sama on mennä satulalla kuin odottaa tuomionpäivää noilla 39/39A busseilla.

Myös 12 aikataulut 2 vuoroa tunnissa. Jos alat polkea jostain Heikkilästä Lidliin, niin et sä siellä Vaitissa jää pois, vaan poljet loputkin.

No toivottavasti kun edes lippunsa nostavat, niin saavat menetykset kassaan. Olisin entisillä reiteillä käyttänyt paljon enemmän busseja Arvolla ja niin tekisi moni muukin.

Palvelu voi pilata vain kerran ja asiakkaan luotto siihen. En pyydä palvelua itseni takia, vaan niiden äänettömien mummojen ja pappojen takia, jotka eivät osaa tänne foorumille tulla puolustamaan aikatauluja ja reittejä.

Samaan tyyliin mm. tuttu joka menee nyt lomalle Pirkkalan kentältä menee sinne autolla, kun bussia ei kulje, kuten ennen vanhaan. Ennen pääsi 1C:llä vaihtoon 1A:n kanssa ja säästyi rahaa. Vaihto oli Suupantorilla, vain tienylitys.

Nyt sama menisi 34, joka ajattaa Vaitin yli reippaasti, ja sieltä mukava 800 metriä matkalaukun pyöritystä Vekka Groupin autoon, ei sillain lomaa aloiteta.

Kuka nyt menee jonnekin Jäähallin liityntäpysäköinnille, kun täytyy nykyään sieltäkin saapastella Vaittiin. Sama se on mennä loputkin kilometrit.

Ne ihmiset, joita päättäjät työnsivät uudistuksella pois Nyssestä, ovat autonsa löytäneet. Eivät kenties palaa enää ikinä bussiin. Suhteellisen huonoa mainosta Nysselle.

Tosin, jos kyläänsä yksin jäänyt mummo ilman kunnon bussiyhteyksiä, niin mitä siitä. Kohta on talvi ja pääsee taas suksilla  :Wink:  Tai kuolee rauhassa pois kun ei kauppaan pääse.

----------


## Tuomas.P

Muistaako kukaan millainen oli vuoroväli ja montako autoa oli ajossa "vanhalla 42", joka myöhemmin ikäänkuin hajotettiin/muutettiin linjoiksi 41, 42, 48.

----------


## vaajy

Eilen Vekka Group #330 klo 13.45 Pirkkalan lentokentältä.

Täysin tyhjänä meni, nousin itse Vaitissa ainoana matkustajana  :Very Happy:  Eli ei se lentoihinkaan synkkaus takaa matkustajia.

Samalla se on myös fakta, että se ei myöskään palvele paikallisia, mitä nyt itse satuin tietämään ja asumaan lähellä viimeisintä pysäkkiä ennen kääntöpaikkaa moottoritielle.

Se hyvä puoli tuossa linjassa on, että ajoaika Tampereelle vain 15 minuuttia, plus kävelyt tai pyöräilyt Vaittiin 10 minuuttia tai 5 minuuttia kulkutavasta riippuen.

Tuolla olisi hyvä tehdä kauppareissuja Ratinan Lidliin, jos kulkisi vähän useammin. No, ehkä seuraavassa elämässä.

Sieltä tuli ihan PAUNU-fiilikset, kun oli PAUNU-auto.

Tulli kaikki muistot mieleen, nekin kun viitoin Paunun autolle Heikkiläntiellä monta kertaa lentoasemalta.
Se, että tulin varta vasten kauempaa Heikkiläntielle viittomaan Paunulle, koska lähilinjan vuoro oli TKL:ää. Menin kauemmaksi nautintoon.

Saispa takaisin ne muistot ja todellisuuteen.

----------


## nickr

> Eilen Vekka Group #330 klo 13.45 Pirkkalan lentokentältä.
> 
> Täysin tyhjänä meni, nousin itse Vaitissa ainoana matkustajana  Eli ei se lentoihinkaan synkkaus takaa matkustajia.


Tuo onkin erikoinen vuoro, kun sitä nimenomaan ei ole "synkattu" yhteenkään lentoon. Se on vähän aika sitten jostain syystä lisätty ajettavaksi, vaikka tuota ennen ei laskeudu yhtäkään lentoa. Siksikin erikoista, kun 103:n aikataulut muuttuvat viikottain, ja silti ajetaan vuoro ajankohtaan jolloin lentoa ei ole.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Tuo onkin erikoinen vuoro, kun sitä nimenomaan ei ole "synkattu" yhteenkään lentoon. Se on vähän aika sitten jostain syystä lisätty ajettavaksi, vaikka tuota ennen ei laskeudu yhtäkään lentoa. Siksikin erikoista, kun 103:n aikataulut muuttuvat viikottain, ja silti ajetaan vuoro ajankohtaan jolloin lentoa ei ole.


Eikö tätä ennen Tokee ajanut ihan Ryanairille tarkoitettuja kuljetuksia, jotka oli suunniteltu lentojen mukaan? Toki ykkönen kulki mutta kuitenkin. Erikoista on mielestäni ajaa "turhaan" tuota reittiä ja synkkaamatta ainoaankaan lentoon?, kun kuitenkin 39A kulkee lentoasemalle ja 12 Vaittiin, liekö tarkoitus järjestää jokin pikavuoro paikallisille :Biggrin:

----------


## vaajy

> Eikö tätä ennen Tokee ajanut ihan Ryanairille tarkoitettuja kuljetuksia, jotka oli suunniteltu lentojen mukaan? Toki ykkönen kulki mutta kuitenkin. Erikoista on mielestäni ajaa "turhaan" tuota reittiä ja synkkaamatta ainoaankaan lentoon?, kun kuitenkin 39A kulkee lentoasemalle ja 12 Vaittiin, liekö tarkoitus järjestää jokin pikavuoro paikallisille


Itse olen ainakin tyytyväinen tuosta 103:sta.

Pikavuoro sinne Tampereelle, 14 min max menee moottoritietä.

Olen introvertti, niin tosi iso plussa kun saa yksin matkustaa. Joku vuoro oli melko täysi kentälle päin. Paunun auto tuo muistoja. Ekalla kerralla meni vetistelyksi kun sisään astuin.

Aikataulut ei toki kovin monipuoliset, mutta minä en busseilla enää kuljekaan kuin kauppareissut, ja näkyy onnistuvan niillä vuoropareilla kun Vekka Group lähtee 45 min sisään Nalkalasta takaisin kentälle.

Hukkaan valtavasti aikaa linjalla 12 menemällä Lidliin kun se jättää kauas, tuo näyttäisi ratkaisevan sen ongelman.

Harvalla bussilinjalla pääsee 14 minuutissa Tampereen keskustaan paitsi 103.

----------


## vaajy

Ei voi kyllä ymmärtää Nyssen suunnittelijoita.

Paunun kuljettajat poistuivat linjalta 8 ja pitivät sitä onnen hetkenään. Kasi oli aikataulujen vuoksi "tiukka linja" eikä joutoaikaa jäänyt juuri edes yövuoroilla päätepysäkille.
Muutamaa haastattelin, ei työmaita häiritsemässä reitillä ja paljon joutoaikaa päätepysäkeillä, ajantasauspysäkeillä seistään monesti sen 5 minuuttia.

Kutosella joutoaikaa on kuulemma 10-20 minuuttia helposti. Molemmissa päissä. Ei ihme, että kuskit siitä linjasta tykkäävät.
Toisaalla ajetaan nonstop...

Siitä nautiskelevat, koska mitä pidempi joutoaika, sitä enemmän juoksee palkkaa "tekemättä mitään".

Lähdin tänään Länsilinjoilla Metsäkylään ja ihmettelin miten voi olla, että auto saapuu Metsäkylän kääntöpaikalle ja lähtee sieltä miltei saman tien.
Joutoaikaa maks. 3-5 minuuttia, ei ehdi edes vessassa käydä tai autoa tsekata.

Pitäisikö tarjota paljon joutoaikaa kaikille tai ei kenellekään.

Tästä huolimatta Länsilinjojen naiskuskilta sai huippupalvelua Metsäkylässä!! Jaksamista!!

----------

